# STEROID BRANDS, PROFILES, PCTURES, & REVIEWS > PICTURES OF STEROIDS > Pictures of Fake Steroids >  Primobolan and Sustanon 250 real ?

## rc1

Hey all, 

I just picked these up and would appreciate your opinions...

----------


## rc1

Here are pics of the sustanon

----------


## Seajackal

The Portuguese Sustenon is fake for sure this is the classic "Proplonato" fake
there some around in this forum if you search. The Spanish Primo, my biggest
concern is the ends of the label aren't even which can be a catch in a Schering
Scherimed what ever...Primo. Welcome aboard rc1  :Smilie:  Sorry for your loss bro :Frown:

----------


## rc1

Thanks Seajackal I really appreciate the help, one question on the primos not all of them have an uneven label could it be I have some real ones mixed in with some fake ? 
I searched for the lot number 31090b and this thread came up which shows it as a legit number : 

http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ighlight=31090

----------


## rc1

Bump for the Primo ? I have to act quickly in order to return these. 
Any one else recognize them lot 31090b

The sust is definitely going back.

Thanks again for the help !

----------


## ajfina

> Bump for the Primo ? I have to act quickly in order to return these. 
> Any one else recognize them lot 31090b
> 
> The sust is definitely going back.
> 
> Thanks again for the help !


is the sust and primo from the same supplier? if yes,,, i'll say primos are fake too 
kick hes ass bro, primos are a lot more counterfeit than sust ,,,so do the math

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

> Thanks Seajackal I really appreciate the help, one question on the primos not all of them have an uneven label could it be I have some real ones mixed in with some fake ? 
> I searched for the lot number 31090b and this thread came up which shows it as a legit number : 
> 
> http://forums.steroid.com/showthread...ighlight=31090


Its fake. And of course they are going to put a legit batch number on a fake. Especially primo. Sorry for your loss.

----------


## Seajackal

I'm with AJ and IM27 about those primos. Sorry bro  :Frown:

----------


## ultimate muscle

if your source cant be trusted for one product he cant be trusted for any simple as that,

----------


## sevenmann

ok, someone please post what this Sustenon 250 looks like if "real" if you say that the above one is fake . . . 
thanks

----------


## sevenmann

I'd like the see the Real version of the Portugese Sustenon 250 . . 
thanks!!

----------


## rc1

Thanks again for your help guys.. I will be returning these promptly. I may have another source who say he can get sust 250 which comes from greece and is packaged in a box of three amps... Any input on those as far as what I should be looking for ? 
I did a search but didn't come up up with much info.

----------


## Seajackal

> Thanks again for your help guys.. I will be returning these promptly. I may have another source who say he can get *sust 250 which comes from greece and is packaged in a box of three amps...* Any input on those as far as what I should be looking for ? 
> I did a search but didn't come up up with much info.


Bullshit bro stay away from that I never knew that sust were produced in 
Greece, please correct me if I'm wrong...judge_dread?

----------


## MichaelCC

you are right SJ, and we don't need to wait for JD opinion about that - There is no sustanon (and illegal too) producing in Greece.

----------


## ItalianMuscle27

Sea & Michael are correct, no suzis in greece! Some bad luck bro, find someone else to hookup with!

----------


## rc1

Greeeeeat.. I'm on some streak ... :/ I'll be sure to steer clear of that as well... Thanks all

----------


## judge_dread

Yea as u already mentioned bros there wasn't nor there is such a thing here, Greek Sustanon !

----------

